# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Khuyến mại giá vé máy bay theo thị trường của  Vietnam Airlines

## hangnt

*Khuyến mại giá vé máy bay theo thị trường của Vietnam Airlines*
Các chương trình khuyến mại bán tại các Văn phòng của Vietnam Airlines và đại lý
*Việt Nam – Frankfurt/London/Paris: 999USD /vé khứ hồi* 
*Giá vé đã bao gồm các loại thuế*, chưa bao gồm lệ phí xuất vé.


_Để biết thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ với các phòng vé, đại lý của Vietnam Airlines hoặc gọi số: (04) 38 320320, 1900545486, (08) 38 320320, (0511) 38 32320_

*Việt Nam – Đức: 599USD /vé khứ hồi* 
Chương trình này áp dụng cho hành trình xuất phát từ Việt Nam đến Frankfurt và từ Việt Nam qua Franfurt đến các điểm nội địa Đức bằng tàu hỏa DB.
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.


_Để biết thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ với các phòng vé, đại lý của Vietnam Airlines hoặc gọi số: (04) 38 320320, 1900545486, (08) 38 320320, (0511) 38 32320_

*Hà Nội/ TP Hồ Chí Minh- Sydney/ Melbourne: khứ hồi thấp nhất từ 600 USD* 
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.


_Để biết thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ với các phòng vé, đại lý của Vietnam Airlines hoặc gọi số: (04) 38 320320, 1900545486, (08) 38 320320, (0511) 38 32320_

*Hà Nội - Seoul: khứ hồi thấp nhất từ 450 USD* 
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng


_Để biết thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ với các phòng vé, đại lý của Vietnam Airlines hoặc gọi số: (04) 38 320320, 1900545486, (08) 38 320320, (0511) 38 32320_

*Hà Nội - Đông Nam Á: Giá khuyến mại hạng Thương gia* 
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.


_Để biết thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ với các phòng vé, đại lý của Vietnam Airlines hoặc gọi số: (04) 38 320320, 1900545486, (08) 38 320320, (0511) 38 32320_

*Hà Nội - Nhật Bản: khứ hồi thấp nhất từ 600 USD* 
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.


_Để biết thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ với các phòng vé, đại lý của Vietnam Airlines hoặc gọi số: (04) 38 320320, 1900545486, (08) 38 320320, (0511) 38 32320_

*Khuyến mại Hà Nội – Trung Quốc* 
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.


*Sản phẩm Du lịch*
Khách hàng phải mua tối thiểu 3 chặng bay và tối đa 5 chặng bay nội địa Việt Nam (không tính chặng mặt đất). Một thành phố không được xuất hiện quá hai lần trong cùng một hành trình.
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

Giá vé và Điều kiện:


*Sản phẩm Gia đình* 
Khi mua vé theo chương trình này, khách hàng được tặng thưởng 01 vé cho trẻ em hoặc trẻ nhỏ đi cùng . Hành trình, hạng dịch vụ của vé thưởng giống vé mua, vé mua và vé thưởng phải đi cùng nhau trên cả hành trình. Khách hàng phải trả các loại thuế, phí của vé thưởng. Vé thưởng phải xuất cùng thời điểm với vé mua
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

Giá vé và Điều kiện :


*Hà Nội – Quảng Châu: Mua 1 tặng 1* 
Khi mua vé theo chương trình này, khách hàng được tặng thưởng 01 vé cho bản thân. Hành trình, hạng dịch vụ của vé thưởng giống vé mua, khách hàng phải trả các loại thuế, phí của vé thưởng. Vé thưởng phải xuất cùng thời điểm với vé mua
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

Điều kiện của vé mua và vé thưởng:


*Khuyến mại đi Nga: khứ hồi thấp nhất từ 600 USD* 
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.


*Việt Nam – London: khứ hồi thấp nhất từ 699 USD* 
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.


*Việt Nam – Châu ÂU: từ 689 USD/vé khứ hồi* 
Giá vé chưa bao gồm các loại thuế và lệ phí. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.


*Chương trình Free and Easy nội địa Việt Nam* 


*Điều kiện của giá trọn gói*

1.      Chương trình Free and Easy nội địa bán tại thị trường Việt Nam, áp dụng cho người Việt Nam và người nước ngoài sống và làm việc tại Việt Nam
2.   Mức giá trọn gói đã bao gồm thuế VAT và có hiệu lực đến hết ngày 31/12/2011.
3.      Mức giá trọn gói ở trên là mức thấp nhất cho một khách ở phòng đôi bao gồm: Vé máy bay khứ hồi, 02 đêm khách sạn có ăn sáng, xe đưa đón - sân bay khách sạn 2 chiều. Khách có thể ở thêm ngày và trả thêm tiền cho ngày ở thêm.
4.      Có thể áp dụng phụ phí trong các ngày cao điểm từ 20/12/2011 đến 31/12/2011.
5.      Mức giá có thể thay đổi không báo trước.

_Để đặt dịch vụ xin vui lòng liên hệ với các phòng vé Vietnam Airlines trên toàn quốc hoặc trực tiếp với Quầy Free and Easy tại 3 miền như sau:_

+ *Tại miền Bắc*: Phòng vé số 1 Quang Trung, Hà Nội. Điện thoại: (04) 3 8320320 hoặc (04) 6 2700200.
Email: free-easy.nro@vietnamairlines.com 

+ *Tại miền Nam*: Phòng vé 27B Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Quận 1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh. Điện thoại: (08) 3 8320320 hoặc (08) 3 8258378.
Email: free-easydom.sro@vietnamairlines.com

+ *Tại miền Trung*: Phòng vé 58 Bạch Đằng, TP. Đà Nẵng. Điện thoại: (84-511) 3.832320. Fax: (84-511) 3.832759. 
Email: free-easy.mro@vietnamairlines.com 

+ *Hoặc các đại lý của Vietnam Airlines trên toàn quốc*

----------


## hangnt

*Chương trình Free and Easy Quốc tế* 

Đi du lịch hay công tác nước ngoài thật tự tin và thoải mái với chương trình Free and Easy Quốc tế trọn gói của Vietnam Airlines. Tiết kiệm từ 30% đến 50% chi phí cho vé máy bay và khách sạn. 


*Điều kiện áp dụng*

1. Đối tượng áp dụng: Khách hàng có quốc tịch Việt Nam và các quốc tịch khác.

2. Dịch vụ bao gồm:
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi hạng Phổ thông.
- Hai (2) đêm khách sạn 3* có bao gồm ăn sáng.
- Xe đón/tiễn sân bay tại điểm đến

3. Phụ thu khách sạn áp dụng khi khách hàng tăng thêm thời gian lưu trú.

4. Giá của chương trình có thể tăng vào mùa cao điểm bằng việc áp dụng phụ thu.

5. Giá của chương trình chưa bao gồm các khoản thuế và lệ phí.

6. Khách hàng khởi hành từ Đà Nẵng, Huế, Nha Trang và Đà Lạt sẽ phải trả thêm 50USD/người.

7. Chương trình cũng có giá áp dụng cho các dịch vụ cao cấp với vé máy bay khứ hồi hạng Thương gia và phòng đôi tại khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 4 hoặc 5 sao. 

8. Thời hạn hiệu lực: từ 01/01/2011 tới 31/12/2011.

_Để biết thêm chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ với các phòng vé Vietnam Airlines hoặc trực tiếp với Quầy Free and Easy tại 3 miền như sau:_
*Tại miền Bắc*: Phòng vé số 4 Tràng Thi, Hà Nội. Điện thoại: (04) 3 8320320 hoặc (04) 6 2700216 hoặc (04) 6 2700200- máy lẻ 4395. Email: free-easydom.nro@vietnamair.com.vn *Tại miền Nam*: Phòng vé 27 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Quận 1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh. Điện thoại: (08) 3 8320320 hoặc (08) 3 8244482- máy lẻ 8288. Email: free-easydom.sro@vietnamair.com.vn *Tại miền Trung*: Phòng vé 58 Bạch Đằng, TP. Đà Nẵng. Điện thoại: (84-511) 3.832320. Fax: (84-511) 3.832759. Email: free-easy.mro@vietnamairlines.com

----------


## cuongndgt

muốn đi vào sài gòn một lần nào đó mà chưa có dịp.. giá vào sài gòn từ hn là bn nhỉ

----------


## khoaimoc

có vé cho người đi xuất khẩu lao động không?

----------


## alonedevil

> muốn đi vào sài gòn một lần nào đó mà chưa có dịp.. giá vào sài gòn từ hn là bn nhỉ


giá ve may bay cũng còn tùy vào thời điểm bạn đi, nếu bạn có ngày đi cụ thể mình sẽ giúp bạn book vé
Chi tiết hơn bạn có thể xem tại: ve may bay Ha Noi di Ho Chi Minh
Chúc bạn vui

----------

